# 2 Stolen bikes (Popo)



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.rubberdowncustoms.ca/forum/showthread.php?p=168550#post168550


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That Sucks!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That makes me want to install some kind of eyebolt in the floor of my back porch, so I can chain mine down. Maybe get a couple of mean a$$ dobermans to watch it for me. That really sucks.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Everything you can do to slow them down helps. But if they want it, they'll get it.
Sorry to hear about your loss. I've had two stolen before also. I feel your pain.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Not my bikes a friend of mine from RDC


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

It's all the same!! A **** thief is the same until that sorry *** bastard dies! there's no excuse for stuff like this!!! Come on tough guy come to MY house, I dare ya. I gurantee you, you would walk in n be carried out in a body bag!


----------

